# Share your favorite KILF (Kiwi I'd Like to Fuck)



## Monika H. (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll share my preferences if the thread catches on


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 6, 2019)

You.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 6, 2019)

Can't we all just be a polyamorous group? I love all you guys, gorls and ghouls.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 6, 2019)

I would but Dynastia is gone.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd like to neg Null's neghole


----------



## Clop (Oct 6, 2019)

Every time I see @Rand /pol/ make another half-assed bait I want to grind his ass until his prostate fucking disintegrates as he cums dust.

He's super cute, too.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone who posts in A&H, those people need to get laid and I love to give a good, angry fuck.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 6, 2019)

Clop said:


> Every time I see @Rand /pol/ make another half-assed bait I want to grind his ass until his prostate fucking disintegrates as he cums dust.
> 
> He's super cute, too.


You paint such a beautiful word picture.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 6, 2019)

@LagoonaBlue 's panties are cute
...
Don't judge, bruh


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 6, 2019)

@Himmler or @vertexwindi


----------



## Mage (Oct 6, 2019)

Easy. @GenericReviewerDraco 
Who doesn't love Anna?


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 6, 2019)

All the users displaying a fetish avatar, no exception.


----------



## OB 946 (Oct 6, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> All the users displaying a fetish avatar, no exception.


Bring back the foot of shame.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 6, 2019)

@Bernard Buttfart, your art was a glimmer of hope in the cesspool of Glip's thread and brought a smile to my face. Please let me poz you when you come back. <3
Miss you everyday. </3



Crippled Eagle said:


> Bring back the foot of shame.


You mean that guy with the face on the foot?


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 6, 2019)

Myself. I am the best and greatest. Nobody else compares favorably.


----------



## Solo Wing Pixy (Oct 6, 2019)

Not @Julia Fortune if they're who I'm thinking of...


----------



## Dimetrodon (Oct 6, 2019)

@paintingatree is the only proper choice.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 6, 2019)

Clop said:


> Every time I see @Rand /pol/ make another half-assed bait I want to grind his ass until his prostate fucking disintegrates as he cums dust.
> 
> He's super cute, too.



i got a chubby just reading that


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Oct 6, 2019)

I want Amberlynn Reid to sit on my face while I stroke my cock and she does another disgusting mukbang


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 6, 2019)

Everyone I would have banged has left the farms/deleted their accounts except for @Vrakks 

Pretty much nobody here is sexable anymore. Especially not me.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 6, 2019)

Eh, I'm not picky. Anyone that would give me a shoulder rub right about now can have me.


----------



## Franjevina (Oct 6, 2019)

Any kiwi vagina wiling to give me rimjob .


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 6, 2019)

KLF?


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 6, 2019)

Me.

I'm just that narcissistic.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 6, 2019)

Obvious bait thread, but I'll bite.

If I was going to get down with one of my fellow Kiwis, I suppose I'll go for either @Reynard or @JohnDoe as they're both cool. I'd probably buy them a beer right afterwards or something.

@Sakura Kinomoto just so we could make Cardcaptor Sakura shipping jokes the entire time.

I might close my eyes, think of England, and get busy with @Ashy the Angel and @EasyPeasy because they both need to get laid really badly if their posts in A&H are anything to go by.

I normally don't go for ignorant commie punks or British Neo-Nazis, but if it means salvaging A&H, I will close my eyes, take a swing of whiskey, and take one for the team.


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 6, 2019)

Surprised no one has said @Rio

He'd probably make you breakfast too


----------



## tantric_depressive (Oct 6, 2019)

skiddlez said:


> Surprised no one has said @Rio
> 
> He'd probably make you breakfast too


Do you think that asian schoolshooter wannabe chick would share her canteen with me? Cuz I'm all in if so, well that and if Canada got conjugals


----------



## j666 (Oct 6, 2019)

@Shiversblood
woe is me for my love is unrequited, as i shall never possess an anus equal to trent's


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Oct 6, 2019)

myself


----------



## millais (Oct 6, 2019)

skiddlez said:


> Surprised no one has said @Rio
> 
> He'd probably make you breakfast too


S P I T R O A S T E D


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd say @Jack Awful  because he'd be good with his right hand.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't think autists are capable of consent.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 6, 2019)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> @Himmler or @vertexwindi


Hot!


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 6, 2019)

All the traps/fembois here hmu with your bussy pics please and thank you


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 7, 2019)

@Exigent Circumcisions no homo, just swine rape both ways


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 7, 2019)

If @*buffaloWildWings looks anything like her avatar I'd destroy her bussy

However the la zorra forum has blackpilled me about passable troons*


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 7, 2019)

none until OP's mom makes an account


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 7, 2019)

@Y2K Baby but only missionary and no kissing


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 7, 2019)

@Ashy the Angel - because having sex with people whose political views are the complete opposite of my own is my secret fetish.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 7, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I don't think autists are capable of consent.


They are with each other.


----------



## indianshedevil (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not sure who I wanna pair myself up with.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Oct 8, 2019)

skiddlez said:


> Everyone I would have banged has left the farms/deleted their accounts except for @Vrakks
> 
> Pretty much nobody here is sexable anymore. Especially not me.


That's not what you said the last time we talked! I will remember this, you liar!


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 8, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> That's not what you said the last time we talked! I will remember this, you liar!
> View attachment 963217


oh yeah I forgot. that offer is still on the table


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 8, 2019)

errybody wants her booty she don't count


----------



## Caesare (Oct 8, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> @Ashy the Angel - because having sex with people whose political views are the complete opposite of my own is my secret fetish.



I could fuck the tard out of her and make her a nigger hating nazi in 15 mins.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 8, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> I could fuck the tard out of her and make her a nigger hating nazi in 15 mins.


>her
also that's rather  of you


----------



## Turd Burglar (Oct 14, 2019)

Does Dynastia still count? If so, I'd let Dynastia and Null Eiffel Tower me.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 14, 2019)

I dunno


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 14, 2019)

I dunno about fuckin' but I'd buy @Coach Kreeton Of All That a nice three course meal at my favorite Italian restaurant, which is almost exactly as homosexual, especially if there's sangria involved.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 14, 2019)

Everybody here is my fuckbody! I just wanna have that lovequest trophy tbh


----------



## Alpacawitz (Oct 14, 2019)

@Samoyed I have a thing for the whitie


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 14, 2019)

@Sīn the Moon Daddy  and @Ahriman, in that order but definitely not at the same time.


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 14, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> @Sīn the Moon Daddy  and @Ahriman, in that order but definitely not at the same time.


Thank you bby


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 14, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> Everybody here is my fuckbody! I just wanna have that lovequest trophy tbh


I'm your huckleberry.  

Let's see I would defintely, unironically, non-shitpostingly bang @Ashy the Angel because reasons and it would be wonderful.
@Cheesegirl78 Is awesome and enjoys my shitposts so she's in the top ten.
@NOT Sword Fighter Super I'm not gay but he will be when I'm done.
@Himmler Don't even need to explain.

I'd also slip a few mods the rod but I ain't @'ing them.

EDIT: @Reynard Too because, reasons.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 14, 2019)

Anybody remember that pic thread and how all the Kiwi girls got thirsted over?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Oct 14, 2019)

The only person I love is myself so I'll just be jerking off from now on.


----------



## Cockroach Wizard (Oct 14, 2019)

@Cockroach Wizard  wanna fuck???


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 14, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I'm your huckleberry.


I wish IRL was that fast in_ hook up and fuck_. One more reason why KF turns into the dominant culture.


----------



## Backs my Walls (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd peg Murrlogic on a big pile of Wonderbread. Call me, baby


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 14, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> I wish IRL was that fast in_ hook up and fuck_. One more reason why KF turns into the dominant culture.


It could be, STD's and consent be damned though. My problem is I keep trying to turn that shit into a meaningful relationship.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 14, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> It could be, STD's and consent be damned though. My problem is I keep trying to turn that shit into a meaningful relationship.


Better find the right one for a meaningful experience, too many thots losing their loyalty over time.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Oct 14, 2019)

So I have a bias and respect for too many kiwis.
Like @AnOminous, @Jaimas, @Jaiman, @Pocket_Sand!, @Pixis, @NOT Sword Fighter Super, and many, many others.
I'd like to show them hospitality.


littlearmalite said:


> I dunno about fuckin' but I'd buy @Coach Kreeton Of All That a nice three course meal at my favorite Italian restaurant, which is almost exactly as homosexual, especially if there's sangria involved.



@littlearmalite I'll take you up on that offer in a heartbeat.
Hope I can compensate with rich foods I pump out. I'd share an entree of falafel with olive oil hummus dip, prosciutto crudo, farofa, masala curry, white pudding, and topped with corned beef hash.

Drinks include sangria, ginseng tincture, any preferred drink of choice.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 14, 2019)

@Tesshollidaysflupaknees and @Maggots on a Train v2 because I want a really fat orgy that includes vore, scat and fur suits. Afterwards, I can post it online for everyone to see.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

How ever many people want to join me under a big comfy blanket with hot coco and watch old horror movie. I have a big couch and lots of pillows. I'm not picky.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 14, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> How ever many people want to join me under a big comfy blanket with *hot coco* and watch old horror movie. I have a big couch and lots of pillows. I'm not picky.


Pfft, more like some potion number 86, right Eva...or should I say Miss Grand High Witch?!


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 14, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Pfft, more like some potion number 86, right Eva...or should I say Miss Grand High Witch?!


How did you know about my secr... What are you talking about? Would you like a candy bar?


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 15, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> How ever many people want to join me under a big comfy blanket with hot coco and watch old horror movie. I have a big couch and lots of pillows. I'm not picky.


This actually sounds like my ideal date tbqh.


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 15, 2019)

How comfy is the couch though. I mean big sounds good but is it also suitably accomodating for one's buttocks?


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 15, 2019)

Maybe, just maybe @FemalePresident .

With @Pepito it's strictly platonic.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 15, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> How comfy is the couch though. I mean big sounds good but is it also suitably accomodating for one's buttocks?


It's a sectional couch, and the ends recline.



Spoiler: It's pretty much this


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 15, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> It's a sectional couch, and the ends recline.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's pretty much this


That looks comfy as hell.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't know any of you well enough to want to fuck you... yet. But, I'm watching all of you. And when the time is right, we'll reeeeeeeeeee all night like two hedgehogs having mad sex!


----------



## BOONES (Oct 15, 2019)

You people actually want to nail eachother?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 16, 2019)

I'd put my landing gear all over @Helicopter Pad


----------



## Pargon (Oct 16, 2019)

@Nurse Ratchet and @Comma and @Exigent Circumcisions.

<3


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 16, 2019)

Pargon said:


> @Nurse Ratchet and @Comma and @Exigent Circumcisions.
> 
> <3



Gasp! 
I will now die a happy girl.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 19, 2019)

Very simple

Does the gender tag say "female"?  Then the answer is Yes

What if its a guy pretending to be a woman? YOU BET YOUR ASS!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 19, 2019)

Likely the Vatican rules the world fag.  I'd dress up as ET, so he can relive his childhood.


----------



## Psyduck (Oct 19, 2019)

Yo everyone in this thread is currently making a line to suck my magic pecker

You faggots


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 19, 2019)

I would try but I'm too afraid it would peck a hole in the condom while inside.


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 19, 2019)

@The Flawless Gazelles but that nigga is gone


----------



## spurger king (Oct 20, 2019)

He's gone now, but I always wanted to get cuckolded by Corbin Dallas Multipass. 

By that I mean I would like to watch as he gets raped by a pack of niggers.


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 20, 2019)

As for current members, I want to make sweet love to @Wendy_Carter and make them my bride. We'll live in the slavic backwaters in a quaint little cozy cabin, wearing programming socks together and snuggling up by the fire, drinking cocoa and engaging in hot passionate sex for hours on end until we're too tired to move, and soon burn to death because our blankets got too close to the fireplace and caught the whole place ablaze. The fires of our passion will live on, even when we've long since burned out.

Edit: You know you want it, harlot.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 20, 2019)

@big baby jesus and my bedroom's open to @Jaimas, @DrainRedRain, @FierceBrosnan, @Uncanny Valley, @Sexy Senior Citizen, @ToroidalBoat!


----------



## drain (Oct 20, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> @big baby jesus and my bedroom's open to @Jaimas, @DrainRedRain, @FierceBrosnan, @Uncanny Valley, @Sexy Senior Citizen, @ToroidalBoat!


----------



## Somberver098 (Oct 20, 2019)

I would fuck Null


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

I'd down a can of Monster Energy Zero and have a gay three-way with @JohnDoe and @littlearmalite while @Kari Kamiya is in a DJ stand playing unfitting music (preferably either bluegrass or oldies hits from the 50's and 60's) and @Judge Holden is sitting in the corner reading Edgar Allan Poe's works aloud.

We'd then take the footage, slap on some artsy-sounding title, write David Lynch's name on the director credits, and send it to Cole Smithey just to see his reaction.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 20, 2019)

I want a threesome with @FierceBrosnan and @ATaxingWoman.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Oct 20, 2019)

I wouldn’t have sex with one of my fellow Kiwis, but I’d certainly jerk off in front of one of them.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 22, 2019)

I fall in love with all kiwis with a female profil even when i know most of you are fat fuck males who live in your mom bastment. Like me.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 26, 2019)

A fun orgy with @ATaxingWoman, @Captain Manning, @MemeGray, @Syaoran Li, @bearycool, and @Oscar Wildean where we all get a turn in the spotlight


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 26, 2019)

The friends we made along the way.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Nov 26, 2019)

If things turned out differently, I probably buy @Nurse Ratchet a good dinner, and a drink. And then do something funny to make Nurse Ratchet laugh and entertained. Most likely a Tim Curry themed type of entertainment.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Nov 26, 2019)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> If things turned out differently, I probably buy @Nurse Ratchet a good dinner, and a drink. And then do something funny to make Nurse Ratchet laugh and entertained. Most likely a Tim Curry themed type of entertainment.



Well... you already make me laugh all the time.. so maybe some Olive Garden (lovely) & a double feature of Clue & Oscar... candy in the pants, my man...


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 26, 2019)

Pretty confident Guillermo del Toro is crazy enough to have an account here, so hit me up thick man.


----------



## Captain Manning (Nov 26, 2019)

Since @mindlessobserver and I are both socks of Nick Rekieta, if I did mindless it would basically just be masturbation, right?

Let's go with that.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 26, 2019)

Somberver098 said:


> I would fuck Null


----------



## slimes (Nov 26, 2019)

Somberver098 said:


> I would fuck Null



I'd let him hit it, sure, but only because babyfaced boys with Strong Opinions make me wanna hit it back harder after. Makes the afterglow more memorable and shit.


----------



## Puck (Nov 26, 2019)

i've only been here for about a month so i dont really recognize anybody yet

so in order for me to properly contribute to this thread im gonna need all the women on kiwi to pm me pictures of their feet


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Dec 5, 2019)

slimes said:


> I'd let him hit it, sure, but only because babyfaced boys with Strong Opinions make me wanna hit it back harder after. Makes the afterglow more memorable and shit.



Hey ahh.. you got a p sweet avatar & handle there.. I love lava lamps.. got a few extra appliance bulbs on hand.. 
_
bats eyes_

Also, Kill Whitey.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 5, 2019)

It has come to my attention that it is quite popular to want to fuck @Wendy_Carter.

I think you are all crazy. That nigga uses backwards Rs and Ns.


----------



## Remove Goat (Dec 5, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> It has come to my attention that is quite popular to want to fuck @Wendy_Carter.
> 
> I think you are all crazy. That nigga uses backwards Rs and Ns.


Crazies make the best lays, though.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 5, 2019)

>6 pages

>nobody has tagged me


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 5, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> >6 pages
> 
> >nobody has tagged me


I'd fuck you, just for having Dick as an avatar.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 5, 2019)

@Monolith


----------



## Opiophile (Dec 5, 2019)

Probably @MirnaMinkoff  and @ADHD


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 5, 2019)

@Shiversblood

I don't know if Shiversblood is a she or an SJW female, but I like to imagine Shivers is the girl in his picture orgasming and wearing nothing but white go go boots before giving in to sucking dick all day. Plus, I am also into reserved smart glasses wearing women who are secretly sex bombs waiting for the right moment to go off.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Dec 6, 2019)

I would love a foursome with @Draza, @Teri-Teri, and @Remove Goat while @Wendy_Carter sobs and cooms in the corner


----------



## Autisimodo (Dec 6, 2019)

>Will sex for an @.

Coom on, one of you is bound to be into subs.


----------



## Chan Fan (Dec 6, 2019)

@Pissmaster General


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 6, 2019)

ManateeHunter said:


> I would love a foursome with @Draza, @Teri-Teri, and @Remove Goat while @Wendy_Carter sobs and cooms in the corner


Alright, so Wendy's the cuck in this scenario, are you one of the bulls or the cuckoldress?


----------



## Deodar (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll fuck anyone who is willing to get through monkey ball 2 level "comb" for me. 

There's just something about the way Null pronounces 'over', though....  Surprised he isn't mentioned more in this thread


----------



## Remove Goat (Dec 6, 2019)

tantric_depressive said:


> Alright, so Wendy's the cuck in this scenario, are you one of the bulls or the cuckoldress?


I'm 99% sure it's a gay orgy.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 19, 2020)

Does Jordana Brewster use this site? If so then her.


----------

